

Has Apple found the perfect way of forcing its customers to buy more hardware? - datacharmer
http://literategeek.blogspot.com/2012/06/has-apple-found-perfect-way-of-forcing.html

======
shreyaskulkarni
No soft corner for Apple, but guess this problem is not really apple specific.
Even newer versions of Microsoft softwares are bloated and lower in
performance on older hardware.

Ubuntu suddenly seems so practical for maintaining separate packages
repositories for LTS versions for almost 5 years.

------
bestest
Apple found the perfect way of forcing its customers to buy more hardware 20
years ago and has been on this path since. It seems like you're saying that
'progress is a bad thing'.

~~~
datacharmer
Not a bad thing. It's a good thing, provided that the progress in the new
devices does not affect the owners of the previous generation devices. I love
getting the latest and greatest as any geek does. I just want to do the
upgrade on my terms, not being forced to.

------
realize
If your current setup satisfies your needs then don't update your apps.

~~~
datacharmer
Not so simple. Sometimes you need to update an app, because of bug fixes or
security issues.

